# Scrambled Eggs...



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I have always heard of this sort of thing happening to other people, but I always thought it was impossible! How does one forget that they are carrying eggs in their pockets? To end up with scrambled eggs in your pockets is an impossible offense, I've always thought....
Until yesterday! I finally got my first "scrambled egg in a pocket". I was mortified!  How could I forget that I had an egg in my pocket? Why, oh why did my chicken have to lay her egg in the run? If she had laid it in her nest box, I wouldn't have ended up with a pocketful of scrambled egg and shells. The instant it broke, I panicked as I realized what was happening. It was surely just as embarrassing as one who accidentally pees themselves, at least for me! My sister was with me, and said that the look on my face was priceless. 
Moral of the story: Scrambled eggs in a pocket _*is*_ possible!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I put eggs in my pockets during the winter, luckily no broken eggs in the pocket yet but I have bent over and a few fell out before .


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Funny! I put one in my jacket pocket... Came in and threw my jacket on the table. I put the jacket on the next day and yuck!!!!heehee


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Yep. *Been there....done that.
NOT the BEST "chicken-raising" experience *!
Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, it was all the HEN's fault...


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha I passed a couple of eggs I'd just picked up over the fence to a neighbour who put them in his top pocket and leaned on his rake and broke one. That was going to be his dinner that evening!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Yeah, it was all the HEN's fault...


Yes it WAS the hen's fault!


----------

